# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Elhaida Dani

## sirena_adria

*NJE TJETER TALENT :* 

*ELHAIDA DANI SUKSES NE FESTIVALIN E HERCEGNOVIT * 

Këngëtarja shkodrane Elhaida Dani fitoi çmimin e parë për të rinj në festivalin Sunçana Skalla të zhvilluar në Hercegnov të Malit të Zi, ku veç vendeve te Rajonit, merrnin pjesë këngëtarë nga Suedia, Spanja, Ukraina, Danimarka, Rusia, SHBA, etj. 

Me këngën “Si Asnjëherë”, këngëtarja e talentuar që përfaqësoi Shqipërinë, në natën e dytë të festivalit, është vlerësuar me 117 pikë nga juria e cila përbehej nga muzikantë nga vende të ndryshme të Europës. 

Kënga e interpretuar nga Elhaida Dani, “Si Asnjëhere”, me tekst të Pirro Çakos dhe muzikë e orkestracion të Adrian Hiles, ka patur sukses në një nga ngjarjet muzikore që zhvillohen në Ballkan duke u renditur ndër këngët më të bukura dhe ndër zërat më melodioz të festivalit 

Me këngen e saj, në naten finale ajo arriti të grumbullojë 46 pikë nga 68 që kishte vendi i parë duke u renditur përkrah këngëtareve të njohur të rajonit dhe të Evropës. Ndersa dy këngetaret Eranda Libohova dhe Rovena Dilo, u renditen në vendin e 18-të dhe të 20-të, e para me këngen “ Rroftë dashuria”, ndërsa e dyta me këngen “ Rrëfimi”. 

Çmimi në këtë festival por edhe vendi i parë në “Star Akademi” në vitin 2009, premtojnë për një karriere të suksesshme të këngëtares shkodrane Elhaida Dani e cila gjithandej është vlerësuar dhe pëlqyer për intepretimet e saj dhe zërin melodioz që e karakterizon.


_Gazeta Ballkanweb_

----------


## sirena_adria

*﻿ELHAIDA DANI , fituesja që la pas Rovena Dilon dhe Eranda Libohovën*

Kanë kaluar shumë pak ditë (ndaj lajmi duhet të jetë ende i “freskët”) që kur në shtypin shqiptar u shkrua se në festivalin “Sunçana Skalla” të zhvilluar në Hercegnov të Malit të Zi, fituese rezulton një këngëtare e re nga Shqipëria. 18-vjeçarja e talentuar nga Shkodra (dhe me emrin e veçantë) Elhaida Dani, fituese e “Star Academy 4”, sikurse pohon për “standard” edhe vetë u surprizua pa masë që kënga e saj “Ai asnjëherë” “rrëmbeu” çmimin e parë, duke lënë pas këngëtarë nga vende, si Suedia, Spanja, Ukraina, Danimarka, Rusia, SHBA, si dhe emrat e njohur nga vendi ynë, Rovena Dilo dhe Eranda Libohova. Kënga e shkodranes që studion violinë prej vitesh, është realizuar nga Adi Hila dhe Pirro Cako, në kuadër të trofeut të “Star Academy”, talent show i TV Klan-it, pa të cilin ajo thotë se nuk do të ishte këtu ku është sot. Por, ambicia për sukses nuk mbaron me kaq… “Në festivalin që u mbajt në Mal të Zi, përveç çmimit dhe vlerësimit, kam marrë oferta nga producentë të njohur dhe të suksesshëm në Eurozonë, për bashkëpunim, për të marrë pjesë në festivalin e fundvitit, dhe pse jo si një përfaqësuese në “Eurovizion”, - thotë Elhaida, ndërsa shton se kompeticionet me muzikë “live” shërbejnë që të nxirren në pah vlerat e artistëve të vërtetë dhe të reduktohet numri i pseudo-këngëtarëve që kanë nisur të pushtojnë tregun e brishtë shqiptar të muzikës. Një talent i ri, me këngë në tokë, por me ambicie deri në qiell! 

*Elhaida, së pari do donim të dinim kush ta ka vendosur këtë emër të veçantë?*

Akoma pa lindur, mami shikon në një stacion të huaj televiziv një këngëtare me emrin Elhaida. Mami mendoi se ishte një këngëtare shumë e bukur dhe e talentuar, ndaj ky emër që i pëlqeu shumë, vendosi ta kishte edhe vajza që mbante në bark.

*Vetëm pak ditë më parë ti fitove vendin e parë në festivalin “Sunçana Skalla” të zhvilluar në Hercegnov të Malit të Zi, ku veç vendeve të rajonit merrnin pjesë edhe këngëtarë nga Suedia, Spanja, Ukraina, Danimarka, Rusia, SHBA, etj. Kënga jote “Si asnjëherë” triumfoi. Si ndjehesh për këtë fitore?*

Sigurisht që ishte një sukses i papritur, sepse isha në konkurrim me këngëtarë të gjithë rajonit dhe të dilja fituese e natës së parë apo siç quhet ndryshe “Yjet e rinj”, ishte me të vërtetë diçka e papritur, gjë që më mundësoi të dilja në natën finale, duke u renditur në 10-shen më të mirë, përkrah emrave më të famshëm të muzikës ndërkombëtare. Jam shprehur e habitur edhe në intervistat e shumta që kam dhënë në Mal të Zi. Ky eveniment shumë i rëndësishëm internacional u transmetua nga më shumë se 24 televizione të ndryshme të Ballkanit dhe më gjerë. Gjithashtu, ajo që më surprizoi ishte se në shumicën e sondazheve të realizuara në radiot e këtyre shteteve , kënga ime ishte më e kërkuara nga dëgjuesit.

*Arrite të lije pas me këtë baladë shumë këngëtarë, mes së cilëve edhe Rovena Dilon dhe Eranda Libohovën…*

Për mua ishte një vlerësim të këndoja përkrah këtyre dy këngëtareve të mëdha shqiptare. Sigurisht që kjo renditje në pikë ishte surprizë.

*Ti e ke nisur rrugëtimin e suksesshëm me muzikën në “Star Academy” të vitit 2009, ku edhe fitove vendin e parë, ndërsa shkodranët mesa mbajmë mend kanë shkëlqyer, pasi si ju konkurrentë të fortë kanë qenë edhe Dorina Garuci, Stefan Marena etj?*

Sigurisht që shkodranët kanë shkëlqyer jo vetëm në këtë talent show , por edhe në shumë të tjerë, kjo falë talentit të tyre. Në “Star Academy 4” kisha konkurrent nga Shkodra, Stefan Marenan, ky një mik i ngushtë i imi dhe një këngëtar i talentuar. Ndërsa një vit më pas, në “Star Academy 5”, ai që përfaqësoi denjësisht Shkodrën, me zërin e tij të fuqishëm dhe me karakterin e tij shumë të spikatur, duke fituar kështu çmimin e tretë, ishte Branimir Agovi, si dhe Dorina, e cila, gjithashtu i solli Shkodrës një tjetër çmim disa vite më parë nga talent show, “Ethet”. Dhe të mos flasim për emisionin “Gjeniu i Vogël”, për të cilin më duhet të them se Shkodra ka një prurje të madhe talentesh. Dhe patjetër që jam shumë e lumtur që mes këtyre shkodranëve të ndarë me çmime dhe vlerësime, jam edhe unë.

*Dimë që po përgatitesh për një klip të ri, veror. Na trego diçka më tepër.*

Po, është e vërtetë. Ne Herceg Novi, përveç “Sirenës së Artë” si trofe, gjithashtu fitova edhe një klip nga organizatorët e festivalit, ndaj kam menduar të publikoj një ndër këngët e fituara si çmim në “Star Academy 4”, një këngë ritmike, verore.

*Këngët që ke realizuar ti deri më tani, janë pjesë e çmimit të madh në edicionin e katërt të “Akademisë së yjeve” apo jo? Çmimi përfshinte 10 këngë të reja, videoklipe, iniciativa të përbashkëta me “Balcanica Music Television”, fushata publicitare etj. Çfarë është bërë me gjithë këto premtime?*

Po, e vërtetë, kënga fituese në “Suncane Skale”, me muzikë dhe orkestracion të Adi Hilës dhe tekst të Pirro Cakos, është një ndër çmimet e premtuara në “Star Academy 4”, së cilës i është realizuar edhe klipi në “B.M.T”. Mund të them vetëm se fitorja në “Star Academy 4” më hapi rrugë të shumta në botën e artit.

*Ku mendon se do ishe sot pa “Akademinë e Yjeve”?*

Unë jam rritur me muzikën, sepse që në moshën 6-vjeçare studioj piano. Kështu që, edhe pa “Star Academy” unë do isha në fushën e artit, por sigurisht që ky talent show më pozicionoi në vendin që kam ëndërruar gjithmonë, si një këngëtare.

*Ku e sheh veten, të inspiron përfaqësimi i Shqipërisë në “Eurosong”, pasi vendi ynë ka pasur edhe këngëtare më të reja që janë ngjitur në atë skenë…*

Në festivalin që u mbajt në Mal të Zi, përveç çmimit dhe vlerësimit, kam marrë oferta nga producentë të njohur dhe të suksesshëm në Eurozonë, për bashkëpunim, për të marrë pjesë në festivalin e fundvitit, dhe pse jo si një përfaqësuese në “Eurovizion”.

*Shumë artistë këndojnë “live”, ndërsa shumë të tjerë bëhen të famshëm përmes videove të realizuara, edhe pa pasur vokal të spikatur. Është e vështirë të mbijetohet në këtë vorbull të tregut muzikor?*

Fatmirësisht, realizimi i disa evenimenteve mjaft të rëndësishme për këngën në Shqipëri, kanë filluar të realizohen “live”. Kjo gjë, sigurisht ka reduktuar numrin e atyre pseudo-këngëtarëve që kishin filluar të pushtonin tregun e brishtë shqiptar. Karrierën time e kam filluar si një këngëtare e aftë në të kënduarin “live”, mund të përmend këtu edhe performancat e mia “live” në “E diela shqiptare”, në bandën e të mrekullueshmit Shpëtim Saraçi. Kryesorja që duhet të vlerësohet tek një këngëtar është zëri, performanca “live” dhe jo videot e realizuara ndoshta me një buxhet shumë të lartë, por të cilat fshehin defektet e këtyre këngëtarëve.

*Kur ke qenë te “Star Akademi” ishe një vajzë ende e vogël që me zor trukohej e nuk vishte taka, ndërkohë që tani je shndërruar totalisht…*

Mesa duket, i mbakeni mend shumë mirë intervistat e mia të dhëna gjatë “Star Academy 4”. Në fakt, është e vërtetë, gjatë asaj periudhe mësova edhe të trukohem dhe të vesh taka. (Qesh), ndërsa tani kam mësuar se në fushën ku unë ndodhem janë të domosdoshme secila, për një paraqitje sa më të pranueshme, edhe pse në jetën e përditshme nuk është se i praktikoj fort.

*Së fundmi, si i ka Elhaida marrëdhëniet me djemtë, me ndonjë në veçanti sidomos?*

Të them të vërtetën, shoqëria ime përbëhet më shumë nga djemtë sesa nga vajzat, kjo nga fakti se në klasën time në shkollën e mesme kishte 24 djem dhe vetëm tri vajza. I vlerësoj shumë si shokë dhe si vëllezër. Ndërsa për djemtë në një pikëpamje tjetër, e vetmja gjë që mund të them është se qëllimi im kryesor në këtë kohë është shkolla dhe kënga, mendoj se ka mjaftueshëm kohë përpara për të krijuar një lidhje.


_Fjoralba Shahaj - Gazeta " STANDARD "_

----------


## sirena_adria

*ELHAIDA DANI - " SI ASNJEHERE "*

----------


## sirena_adria

*PERFORMANCAT -  NATA E TE RINJVE & NATA FINALE :* 

*ELHAIDA DANI - " SI ASNJEHERE "* 

*Teksti:* PIRRO ÇAKO
*Muzika:* ADI HILA
*Orkestrimi :* ADI HILA 










http://www.suncaneskale.org/

----------


## mia@

Urime vajzes, Shqiperise, por si kenge mu duk shume kot. Te mendosh kjo ishte kenga fituese, si do jene te tjerat?!

----------


## sirena_adria

*Këngëtarja Elhaida Dani, merr çmimin e parë në Bullgari*

SHKODËR- Pas suksesit të arritur vitin e kaluar në Malin e Zi, këngëtarja e talentuar shkodrane, Elhaida Dani, korri suksin tjetër, këtë radhë në festivalin e zhvilluar ne qytetin Petric të Bullgarisë duke merituar çmimin e parë mes 16 shteteve pjesëmarrëse.

18- vjeçarja nga Shkodra, e cila një vit më parë ishte më e mira e festivalit të Malit të Zi, "Suncane Skale", ku fitoi vendin e parë në kategorinë e këngëtarëve të rinj, këtë here interpretoi live këngët tradicionale shqiptare, Margjelo, "Listen " si dhe kengen e saj të njohur "Si asnjëherë".

Në një prononcim pas kthimit në Shkodër, Elhaida u shpreh shumë e kënaqur për përfaqësimin e saj në këtë festival, ndërkohë që për të ardhmen tha se ka objektiva të tjera edhe më ambicioze. Festivali i Bullgarisë ishte një festival ndërkombëtar me përfaqësimin e 16 shteteve, ku Shqipëria dhe sidomos Shkodra, korri sukses edhe këtë herë, theksoi kengetarja Dani.

Pas fazes se pare, ajo u perfaqesua ne fazen e dyte me këngën Si asnjëherë, me kompozim të Adrian Hilës dhe tekst të Pirro Çakos, qe i dha dhe vendin e pare ne festival.

(m.a/ata/BalkanWeb) 

http://www.balkanweb.com/kulturë/269...ari-71133.html

----------


## sirena_adria

Uroj qe Elhaida te jete nje nder pjesmarreset e Festivalit te Kenges te sivjetshem !  Do te ishte bukur qe skena te kthehet si dikur, plate e te talentuarve !

----------


## [Perla]

Nata po kalon... 
e vetme flas gjithmone me lot, me zë 
dikur rastësia ime ishe ti. 
Tani s'je më 
nuk di nga t'ja nis këtë herë 
as nuk di të përfundoj 
do ta gris këtë copëz jetë që mbaroi... 

REF 2x: 
Unë ta fala ty ndjenjën time 
dhe s'munda të t'kem 
u dorzove ti në gabime 
por sot më nuk je 
sepse një humnerë e pushtoi qënien tënde 
dhe për mua s'ka më vlerë 
tani më nuk ka më vlerë 

Ndoshta është e tepërt që të vuaj unë 
për ty tani 
as 1 moment prekjen time nuk do ta kesh 
dhe ti e di 
do vazhdoj unë çdo minutë 
të jetoj unë çdo sekondë 
do jem në çdo këngë që do dëgjosh 


REF 3x: 
Unë ta fala ty ndjenjën time 
dhe s'munda të t'kem 
u dorzove ti në gabime 
por sot më nuk je 
sepse një humnerë e pushtoi qënien tënde 
dhe për mua s'ka më vlerë 
tani më nuk ka më vlerë

----------


## sirena_adria

*"Uragani" Elhaida Dani përfshin "The voice" në Itali* 

Ka mahnitur jurinë e The voice në Itali dhe publikun, këngëtarja shqiptare, 19 vjeçarja Elhaida Dani. 

Me interpretimin e këngës Mama knows best Elhaida ngriti në këmbë jo vetëm publikun italian, por edhe anëtarët e jurisë së The Voice. 

Të mahnitur nga fuqia e zërit të këngëtares shqiptare, të mëdhenjtë e muzikës italiane, Raffaella Carra, Ricardo Cocciante dhe anëtarët e tjerë të jurisë u ngritën në këmbë të ekzaltuar dhe nuk i kursyen fjalët për 19 vjeçaren nga Shqipëria duke e cilësuar atë një uragan, shkatërruese, "të madhe", fantastike, një fuqi të natyrës dhe më pas luftuan me njëri-tjetrin për ta marrë atë nën kujdestarinë e tyre. 

Tepër e emocionuar dhe shumë modeste, Elhaida zgjodhi Ricardo Coccianten, për të vazhduar rrugën e bukur në këtë spektakël, të pëlqyer shumë tashmë edhe në Shqipëri. Raffaella, pas zgjedhjes së trajnerit nga Elhaida, tha: Mister Cocciante, ke marrë në skuadër një bombë! 

Elhada na bëri krenarë të gjithëve, jo vetëm me interpretimin e mahnitshëm, por edhe kur shqiptoi me zë të brishtë Jam Elhaida dhe vij nga Shqipëria. 

I urojmë sukses në rrugën e saj këngëtares sonë Elhaida Dani, e cila është tashmë shumë e njohur në Shqipëri nga interpretimi i këngës, me të cilën mori çmimin e parë në "Top Fest 9".

(an.jo/Balkanweb) 

http://www.balkanweb.com/metropol/26...o--126173.html

----------


## sirena_adria

Elhaida Dani (Team Cocciante) - The Voice of Italy 28.03.2013

----------


## sirena_adria

Natën e katërt të talent show-t The Voice Of Italy nuk ka dyshim që e ka dominuar konkurrentja shqiptare, Elhaida Dani. Pas performancës së mbrëmshme, video dhe fotot e Elhaidës kanë marrë me mijëra klikime, Like dhe Share, mbështetur shumë edhe nga shqiptarët brenda dhe jashtë vendit.

Por, është interesante pasi disa prej portaleve italiane të fokusuara tek muzika dhe kinemaja, duke komentuar performancat e fazës së parë në The Voice e kanë cilësuar Elhaida Danin si një favorite absolute për të fituar edicionin e parë të The Voice Of Italy.

Elhaida pritet që të përballet tashmë me fazën tjetër të The Voice, për të shkuar më pas në netët finale Live.


http://www.panorama.com.al/2013/03/2...oice-of-italy/

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Emri eshte emer Arab?

----------


## inez

fantastike, nje bombe e vertete

----------


## hot_prinz

Bombe fare, 
talente te rinj ane e mbare botes, 
po e reprezentojne Shqiperine me nder.

----------


## littlegirl

shum e talentuar, per te tilla perfaqesime ka nevoje Shqiperia   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni007

Ka nje ze te jashzakonshem,me ne fund edhe nje kengetare  qe shpreh  talentin  e saj ne itali, se na merziten   vetem balerinet  se fundmi.

----------


## Alti Elezi

Bravo......Bravo.....Bravo!!
Me gjithemend,DEVASTANTE !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Shtypi para dhe pas suksesit .........*

Para prezantimit ne THE VOICE - ITALY 

Ballkanweb :

*Elhaida Dani provon talentin në Voice of Italia* 

A nuk ju duket dhe juve e çuditshme?! Sepse ne, pas një çmimi të parë në një festival prestigjioz si Top Fest-i, çmimesh në festivale të huaja, dhe një kënge që për hir të së vërtetës u pëlqye goxha, nuk e kishim marrë mundimin të vinim në dyshim talentin e Elhaida Danit. Por ja që këngëtarja nuk e merr fare parasysh vlerësimin tonë dhe të të tjerëve që e votuan, sepse ka dyshime brenda vetes. Elhaidës nuk i është mbushur mendja ende se di të këndojë mirë dhe mund të bëjë profesionin e këngëtares. Për këtë arsye ajo ka vendosur të shkojë të provojë veten në një talent show mjaft të njohur, siç është The Voice of Italia, që realizohet për herë të parë në vendin fqinj. Vetëm se, po ta kishte menduar pak më thellë, ndoshta nuk do të shkonte aq larg Vallë, Elhaida nuk e di që pikërisht në televizionin ku ajo është vlerësuar si këngëtarja më e mirë, realizohet talent show i të njëjtës patentë, që quhet The Voice of Albania?! 

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/ar....php?id=128602

----------


## sirena_adria

*........Me pas nje reagim i shkurter i Elhaides ne "Paloma"*

Javen e shkuar u publikua lajmi se kengetarja Elhaida Dani, fituesja e edicionit te fundit te "Top Fest", ishte konkurrente ne edicionin e pare te konkursit "The Voice", i cili sapo ka nisur ne Itali. Ky lajm u percoll nga mediat shqiptare, por jo ne menyre pozitive. Shkrimi dukej qe ishte disi tendencioz dhe ne te tregohej habi se si nje kengetare e afirmuar tashme, fituese e nje festivali te rendesishem si "Top Fest" e per me teper fituese e disa cmimeve jashte Shqiperise, kishte nevoje te testonte serish veten ne nje gare te tille per talente te reja. Ky shkrim nuk na ka bere pershtypje vetem neve, por edhe vete kengetares, e cila, e kontaktuar nga redaksia jone, nuk nguron te shprehe merzine dhe zhgenjimin nga lajmi qe ka lexuar: "Ne radhe te pare dua t'ju falenderoj per urimin dhe mbeshtetjen, sinqerisht kisha nevoje sepse mbeta pak keq kur pashe ate shkrim per mua, pasi mendoja se shqiptaret do lumturoheshin", - thote Elhaida, pasi merr urimin tone per pjesemarrjen e saj ne "The Voice".

Mesa duket, kengetarja me zerin potent eshte habitur vertet nga reagimi qe ka pasur ne Shqiperi per kete pjesemarrje. E megjithate, per fat te keq, me gjithe deshiren e madhe qe ka per te folur dhe per te treguar dicka me shume per kete eksperience, ajo thote se per momentin e ka te pamundur pasi ka nje kontrate ne te cilen e ka te ndaluar te flase pa lejen e producenteve, te pakten per momentin. Edhe pse me shume cmime dhe nje vleresim qe i ka kaluar kufijte e vendlindjes se saj, Elhaida gjithmone e ka shprehur deshiren dhe e ka treguar edhe me fakte e shume pune qe deshiron nje karriere nderkombetare, prandaj ajo nuk do te lere as kete mundesi qe i eshte dhene per te garuar edhe pse jo per te dale edhe fituese e ketij konkursi, i cili padyshim qe do t'i hapte rruget e nje karriere te suksesshme ne vendin fqinj, Itali, dhe ne per kete jemi shume te lumtur.  (Revista Paloma)

http://www.teksteshqip.com/elhaida-dani/lajme_4333.php

----------


## sirena_adria

> *Shtypi para dhe pas suksesit .........*
> 
> Para prezantimit ne THE VOICE - ITALY 
> 
> Ballkanweb :
> 
> *Elhaida Dani provon talentin në “Voice of Italia”* 
> 
> A nuk ju duket dhe juve e çuditshme?! Sepse ne, pas një çmimi të parë në një festival prestigjioz si “Top Fest”-i, çmimesh në festivale të huaja, dhe një kënge që për hir të së vërtetës u pëlqye goxha, nuk e kishim marrë mundimin të vinim në dyshim talentin e Elhaida Danit. Por ja që këngëtarja nuk e merr fare parasysh vlerësimin tonë dhe të të tjerëve që e votuan, sepse ka dyshime brenda vetes. Elhaidës nuk i është mbushur mendja ende se di të këndojë mirë dhe mund të bëjë profesionin e këngëtares. Për këtë arsye ajo ka vendosur të shkojë të provojë veten në një talent show mjaft të njohur, siç është “The Voice of Italia”, që realizohet për herë të parë në vendin fqinj. Vetëm se, po ta kishte menduar pak më thellë, ndoshta nuk do të shkonte aq larg… Vallë, Elhaida nuk e di që pikërisht në televizionin ku ajo është vlerësuar si këngëtarja më e mirë, realizohet talent show i të njëjtës patentë, që quhet “The Voice of Albania”?! 
> ...



Po BALLKANWEB ........ pas suksesit ne Itali : 

*Elhaida Dani shkëlqen në “The Voice of Italia”*

Ka mahnitur jurinë e “The voice” në Itali dhe publikun, këngëtarja shqiptare, 19-vjeçarja Elhaida Dani. Me interpretimin e këngës “Mama knows best”, Elhaida ngriti në këmbë jo vetëm publikun italian, por edhe anëtarët e jurisë së “The Voice”. Të mahnitur e të ekzaltuar nga fuqia dhe bukuria e zërit të këngëtares shqiptare, të mëdhenjtë e muzikës italiane, Raffaella Carra, Riccardo Cocciante dhe anëtarët e tjerë të jurisë nuk i kursyen fjalët për 19-vjeçaren nga Shqipëria, duke e cilësuar atë “një uragan”, “shkatërruese”, “të madhe”, “fantastike”, “një fuqi të natyrës” dhe më pas “luftuan” me njëri-tjetrin për ta marrë atë nën “kujdestarinë” e tyre. Tepër e emocionuar dhe shumë modeste, Elhaida zgjodhi Riccardo Coccianten, për të vazhduar rrugën e bukur në këtë spektakël, të pëlqyer shumë tashmë edhe në Shqipëri. Raffaella, pas zgjedhjes së trajnerit nga Elhaida, tha: Mister Cocciante, keni marrë në skuadër një bombë! Elhaida na bëri krenarë të gjithëve, jo vetëm me interpretimin e mahnitshëm, por edhe kur shqiptoi me zë të brishtë “Jam Elhaida dhe vij nga Shqipëria”. I urojmë sukses në rrugën e saj këngëtares sonë Elhaida Dani, e cila është tashmë shumë e njohur në Shqipëri nga interpretimi i këngës, me të cilën mori çmimin e parë në “Top Fest 9”. 

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/ar....php?id=130592

----------

